# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South) - June 2010



## The Bread Guy (30 May 2010)

*News only - please post comments elsewhere.*
*Thanks for your help in making this "news only" system work.*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
020055UTC Jun 10*

 <em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em> 
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2008:blasts-in-kandahar-blow-apart-three-coalition-tanks&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts in Kandahar blow apart three coalition tanks</a>* 
<blockquote> Wednesday, 02 June 2010 02:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

KANDAHAR, Jun. 01 - More than three coalition soldiers were killed in three  separate bombings hitting three of the coalitions' military tanks and destroying  them in Boldak district of Kandahar, on Monday (May 31). </blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2013:three-tanks-of-us-terrorists-blown-up-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three tanks of US terrorists blown up in Helmand</a>* 
<blockquote> Wednesday, 02 June 2010 06:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

HELMAND, jun. 01 - A roadside bomb blast hit and eliminated one of the US  cowardly invaders tanks in Nowzad district of Helmand in the morning hours of  June 01, 201(0). Likewise, two of the enemy's armored tanks were struck and  destroyed in bombings elsewhere in Nowzad yesterday killing almost all the US  invaders including some of their trained dogs, the report said, adding that soon  after the incident the dead and wounded were evacuated by the helicopters from  the site. </blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2017:mujahideen-kill-5-soldiers-of-puppet-ana&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 5 soldiers of puppet ANA</a>* 
<blockquote> Wednesday, 02 June 2010 06:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

HELMAND, June 01 - Mujajhideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an ambush attack on  the foot soldiers of minion ANA in Musa Kala district of Helmand, killed all  five minions, seizing their weapons on Monday (May 31). </blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2007:three-american-invading-troops-killed-two-injured-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three American invading troops killed, two injured in Marjah</a>* 
<blockquote> Wednesday, 02 June 2010 02:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

HELMAND, Jun. 01 - Some three American soldiers were killed with two more  injured in separate clashes with the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate through  much of Monday (May 31) in Marjah district of Helmand province, Mujahideen  officials said. </blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2005:12-enemy-soldiers-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 12 enemy soldiers killed in Zabul</a>* 
<blockquote> Wednesday, 02 June 2010 02:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

ZABUL, Jun. 01 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an ambush attack on  combined domestic and foreign soldiers, backed up by the enemy helicopters  hovering over the enemy troops, killed or wounded over 12 Afghan and US-NATO  soldiers, according to the report, the area came under heavy air strikes causing  civilian casualties and fatalities. </blockquote>
<hr />
<blockquote> * <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1999:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-&amp;catid=5:statement-&amp;Itemid=22"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Regarding the Convening of the  So-called Consultative Jirga in Kabul</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/32316770/Statement-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-Regarding-the-Convening-of-the-So-called-Consultative-Jirga-in-Kabul"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>.

 <blockquote> The holding of the so-called National Consultative Jirga under the name of peace  is a part of the failed efforts of the invading Americans and their surrogates  in Afghanistan. 

 The idea for convening of the so-called National Consultative Jirga was  basically raised by Richard Halbroke, US envoy for Afghanistan and Pakistan at  the start of the current year. But the holding of the Jirga was postponed twice  due to the security and political problems that the invading Americans in  Afghanistan and their stooges are facing. However, now at this juncture of time,  when all invaders and their henchmen are writhing under the victorious and  lethal strikes of the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, they  have launched drive for convening this phony jirga to provide stuff for  consumption by the American and world public but at the mean time, along with  peaceful slogans of the jirga, they resound their intent of launching vast  offensive against Kandahar. 

 The holding of jirgas is an integral cultural and traditional characteristic of  the Afghans. They have solved many of their problems through this prideful  institution. However, this is only possible when the jirga is convened by the  Afghans, on the wants of their Afghan willpower and is aimed at solving the  problems of the Afghans themselves. 

 While paying respect to these prideful traditions of the Muslim and honor-loving  Afghan people, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan believes the convening of the  so-called consultative jirga in the land of the Afghans, ironically, by the  demand and order of the foreigners is a contempt to the historical traditions of  the Afghans. Therefore, the Islamic Emirate elucidates its stance versus the  convening of the jirga as follows: 

 1. Afghanistan is under occupation of the foreigners in the present conditions.  The participants of the jirga are those who have already been short listed by  the Americans and after that, their list has been handed over to the Kabul  Administration. Basically, every effort by the invading foreigners including the  convening of the jirga which is now being carried out on the demand of and under  the shadow of the foreign troops is, in fact, aimed at securing the interests of  the foreigners. Such efforts are not expected to prove as a source of happiness  and prosperity for the oppressed Afghans. 

 2. The colonialist war in Afghanistan initiated by America under the name of  fighting terrorism has already lost its credidbity. People inside Afghanistan  and outside in the whole world, constantly launch demonstrations against this  illegitimate war. Karzai and his administration have no footing in the country.  On the other hand, the growing and effective strikes of the Mujahideen,  particularly, the Al-fatah victorious operations have sent jittery into the  ranks of the American colonialism, so they want to spuriously show to their  troops and people that they are making efforts to establish peace but the  Taliban do not want a peaceful solution, nor the representatives of the Afghan  people ( in the so-called Consultative Jirga) are ready to accept the conditions  of the armed oppositions. Thus they want to show that the current war in  Afghanistan is a war of necessity for America, not a war of its choice. So, the  Jirga is meant to confuse the minds of the masses and throw dust into the eyes  of the people. Obviously, the Jirga will provide yet another pretext for America  to continue the war in Afghanistan, rather than bringing about peace in the  country. 

 3. The foreign invading forces and their surrogates utilize this consultative  Jirga only for propaganda stunt and wrongly give it the name of national  consultative jirga, painting it as a representative body of the Afghans.  However, all the participants of the Jirga are persons affiliated with the  invaders and their powerless stooge administration in one way or the other. They  are on the payroll of the invaders and work for their interests. Neither they  are elders of the people, nor they represent the Afghan Mujahid people. 

 4. The main problem of the Afghans is the presence of foreign invaders in the  free land of the Afghans. This so-called consultative jirga has no power of  decision to compel foreign invading forces pull out of the country but it is  convened with an aim of ensuring conditions for the continuation of presence of  the invaders in Afghanistan. It has not been convened to ask the invading forces  to leave the country. Therefore, the participants of the jirga are actually  supporters of the foreign interference, not the true envoys of the people. 

 5. The foreign invaders and their powerless henchmen already did launch efforts  under the name of Emergency Loya Jirga and Regional Peace Jirga but proved to be  no remedy for the pains and grievances of the Afghan nation. Throughout the  history of Afghanistan, jirgas have been convened for making decision. As such,  they played a decisive role in resolution of problems. Generaly, Jirga, in its  essence, is a decision-making institution, not a consultative body. 

 6. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan considers the supporters and participants  of this so-called consultative jirga, as the main cause of the current tragedy  of Afghanistan. The Islamic Emirate will confront the illegitimate and unlawful  decisions of the Jirga by continuing the Islamic Jihad; will struggle for  establishment of an independent Islamic system; will force the foreign invaders  to accept a true and pragmatic solution of the issue and will, thus, put an end  to the painful tragedy of the people., if God willing. This is not a hard task  for Allah to perform.
*<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em>*​</blockquote>
<hr/>


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
030115UTC Jun 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2023:5-nato-cowardly-troops-killed-or-wounded-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 NATO cowardly troops killed or wounded in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 June 2010 19:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDHAR, June 02 - About three NATO invaders were killed and two injured  Tuesday, 11: pm local time, when a roadside bomb tore through their foot patrol  in Arghandab district of Kandahar province. A trained dog of the enemy is said  to have been killed in the bombing.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2024:three-puppet-police-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three puppet police killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 June 2010 19:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June 01 - A motorcycle bomb attack in Kandahar city killed three  cowardly policemen of the minion regime Tuesday, 9: pm local time, Mujahideen  officials said.  According to the report from the province, the motorbike  was parked outside the police post and detonated through remotely-controlled  devices damaging also the building of the post besides causing the enemy  fatalities and casualties.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2022:enemy-vehicle-blown-up-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy vehicle blown up in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 June 2010 19:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June 02 - A blast in Kandahar's Maiwand district hit and caused a  vehicle of the army of puppet regime to be smashed into pieces Wednesday (June  02), killing about 5 enemy minions.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2021:us-invaders-under-siege-in-zhari-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Us invaders under siege in Zhari, Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 June 2010 19:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June 01 - A number of the American terrorist soldiers, airdropped by  the helicopters Tuesday into Zhari district of the province so as to carry out  operation against Mujahideen, came under Mujahideen attack which caused the  invaders to be caught in a deserted compound in the area. There were clashes  between Mujahideen and US invading troops who continuously tried to break the  siege and get out of the surrounded compound but were unable to flee the area,  in the mean time, a massive detonation occurred in the surrounded compound, most  likely to have caused the enemy further losses.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2013:three-tanks-of-us-terrorists-blown-up-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three tanks of US terrorists blown up in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 June 2010 06:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, jun. 01 - A roadside bomb blast hit and eliminated one of the US  cowardly invaders tanks in Nowzad district of Helmand in the morning hours of  June 01, 201(0). Likewise, two of the enemy's armored tanks were struck and  destroyed in bombings elsewhere in Nowzad yesterday killing almost all the US  invaders including some of their trained dogs, the report said, adding that soon  after the incident the dead and wounded were evacuated by the helicopters from  the site</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2020:two-tanks-of-british-cowardly-invaders-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two tanks of British cowardly invaders destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 June 2010 19:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 02 - About 2 British terrorist troops were killed or injured  Tuesday (June 01) when two of their tanks got hit and destroyed in separate  bombings in the morning and afternoon hours of the day, in Gerishk district of  Helmand. In another news from Helmand province, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan killed two NATO invaders in an encounter.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2017:mujahideen-kill-5-soldiers-of-puppet-ana&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 5 soldiers of puppet ANA</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 June 2010 07:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 01 - Mujajhideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an ambush attack on  the foot soldiers of minion ANA in Musa Kala district of Helmand, killed all  five minions, seizing their weapons on Monday (May 31).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2027:muajhideen-clash-us-terrorists-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Muajhideen clash US terrorists in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 June 2010 19:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
MARJAH, June 02 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in a 2-hour long fighting  with US cowardly invaders in the district of Marjah, killed five invaders  besides wounding two on Tuesday (June 01). Meantime, the enemy reinforcements  which arrived to back up the enemy came under Mujahideen attack causing the  enemy further losses, local Mujahideen said. A Mujahid is said to have been  wounded but has been reported to be in stable condition now.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2025:five-puppet-soldiers-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five puppet soldiers killed in Zabul</a>*
Wednesday, 02 June 2010 19:45 Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, June 02 - Some five cowardly soldiers of the minion army got killed  Tuesday, 3: pm local time in the bombing that hit and destroyed their vehicle in  Zubul's Sweri district.

<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2028:heavy-fighting-ongoing-near-hall-of-loya-jirga-grand-council&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting ongoing near hall of Loya Jirga (grand council)</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 June 2010 19:51 Zabihullah Mujahid
KABUL, June 02 - The fighting broke out after a group of four martyr attackers  the of Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, armed with with explosive-filled vests  and heavy and small arms, attacked the meeting hall of Loya Jirga ( grand peace  council) in Afshar area of Kabul city, on Wednesday. All four brave Mujahideen,  after breaking through the police security barrier, engaged in fighting with  Afghan puppet army and police, which is intensely ongoing, the details of which  will be released soon.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
052230UTC Jun 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South attack claims, excerpts from theunjustmedia.com <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/03-06-10.htm"> 3 Jun 10</a>, <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/04-06-10.htm"> 4 Jun 10</a> and <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/05-06-10.htm"> 5 Jun 10</a>.

*Canadian invaders' tank hit roadside bomb *
A roadside bomb in Kandahar's Panjwaii district ripped into military tank of  Canadian cowardly invaders Wednesday (June 02), destroying tank and killing all  the Canadian invaders on board. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*6 American terrorist invaders killed or wounded in Kandahar *
Some 6 US invading terrorists got killed Wednesday (June 02) as their tank got  struck and destroyed by Mujahideen homemade booming in Argandab district of  Kandahar, Mujahideen officials said. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*Three puppet police killed in Kandahar *
A motorcycle bomb attack in Kandahar city killed three cowardly policemen of the  minion regime Tuesday, 9 pm local time, Mujahideen officials said. According to  the report from the province, the motorbike was parked outside the police post  and detonated through remotely-controlled devices damaging also the building of  the post besides causing the enemy fatalities and casualties. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf

5 NATO cowardly troops killed or wounded in Kandahar
About three NATO invaders were killed and two injured Tuesday, 11: pm local  time, when a roadside bomb tore through their foot patrol in Arghandab district  of Kandahar province. A trained dog of the enemy is said to have been killed in  the bombing. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*US invaders under siege in Zhari, Kandahar *
June 01 - A number of the American terrorist soldiers, airdropped by the  helicopters Tuesday into Zhari district of the province so as to carry out  operation against Mujahideen, came under Mujahideen attack which caused the  invaders to be caught in a deserted compound in the area. There were clashes  between Mujahideen and US invading troops who continuously tried to break the  siege and get out of the surrounded compound but were unable to flee the area,  in the mean time, a massive detonation occurred in the surrounded compound, most  likely to have caused the enemy further losses. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*Two posts cowardly police overrun in Kandahar*
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on the puppet police posts in  Arghistan district of Kandahar, killed as many as 7 cowardly policemen of the  minion regime besides destroying one of their vehicles Tuesday (June 01).  Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid

*Mujahideen kill 5 local puppets
*At least 5 cowardly domestic puppets were killed Friday (June 04) as their  vehicle came under an ambush attack by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in  Maiwand district of Kandahar province. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*US terrorist forces martyr 20 non-combatant civilians in Helmand
*About 20 Innocent civilians were martyred and several more wounded yesterday  (June 03) as the US inhumane evil force bombed the civilian houses after they  suffered heavy damages and deadly losses at the hands of Mujahideen and their  planted landmine blasts in Nowzad district of Helmand province. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf

*US terrorist forces sustain deadliest losses in Marjah
*Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Helmand's Marjah district killed about  3 American cowards and wounded two others in a one-hour long encounter yesterday  (June 04). The residents of the surrounding areas have been badly affected in  the use of heavy arms fire by the US inhumane forces, locals said. In another  report from Helmand, Saturday, about 4m local time, a tank of the coalition  invaders got hit and destroyed in the bombing elsewhere in Marjah. A little over  half an hour later, Mujahideen captured a tractor and an oil tanker of the  coalition invaders with one escort soldier in Marjah on Saturday (June 05).  Meantime, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in two separate encounter with the  allied invaders in Marjah killed or wounded about 7 foreign invading terrorists  through much of Saturday (June 05). In the late morning hours of the day, at  least five puppet escort soldiers were killed with a military vehicle and one of  the NATO tanks destroyed when the enemy's logistical and military convoy came  under an attack from Mujahideen elsewhere in Marjah. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf

*Two tanks of British cowardly invaders destroyed in Helmand
*About 2 British terrorists were killed or injured Tuesday (June 01) when two  of their tanks got hit and destroyed in separate bombings in the morning and  afternoon hours of the day, in Gerishk district of Helmand. In another news from  Helmand province, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan killed two  NATO invaders in an encounter. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*Four British invaders take losses of life and injuries in Helmand
*A mine blast in Sangin district of Helmand, tore through a group of British  cowardly terrorist who were walking to their base, killing one Briton and  injuring three more on Wednesday afternoon. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*Four terrorist Britons killed in Lashkar Gah
*June 03 - Thursday, 7 am local time, about 4 British cowardly invaders were  killed and 3 wounded when Mujahideen attacked a group the British foot soldiers  in Lashkar Gah city, the capital of Helmand, the report sated, adding that the  dead and wounded were evacuated by the helicopter, while Mujahideen seized their  abandoned weapons and ammo. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*British invaders' tank blown up in Helmand
*A military tank of the British terrorist invaders, while on a patrol mission  in Sangin district of Helmand, got blown apart in the bombing Wednesday (June  02). A local translator is said to have been among those killed in the tank.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*NATO tank torn apart in Helmand
*Some five NATO invading troops were killed Wednesday (June 02) as their tank  got hit and eliminated in a roadside bombing in Nowzad district of Helmand  province. The enemy cowardly troops are said to be on an operation against  Mujahideen in the area when the accident took place. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf

*US invaders take deadliest losses in Marjah
*Mujahideen, in a 20-minute long clash in Marjah, killed about two foreign  invading terrorists and wounded another Wednesday (June 02) when their foot  patrol came under Mujahideen attack. Later at noon, about 2 police of puppet  regime were killed with two more injured when they came under an ambush attack  elsewhere in Marjah. Likewise, about two US terrorists were killed and three  others were horribly hurt during two separate clashes, whereas the mortar rounds  fired by the enemy caused civilian losses of life and material. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf

*Mujahideen clash US terrorists in Marjah
*Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in a 2-hour long fighting with US  cowardly invaders in the district of Marjah, killed five invaders besides  wounding two on Tuesday (June 01). Meantime, the enemy reinforcements which  arrived to back up the enemy came under Mujahideen attack causing the enemy  further losses, local Mujahideen said. A Mujahid is said to have been wounded  but has been reported to be in stable condition now. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf

*2 tanks of British invaders blown up in Helmand
*Two military tanks of the British invading forces got hit and destroyed in  separate bombings in Musa Kala district of Helmand yesterday night (June 04).  According to local Mujahideen, the wreckage of the struck tanks still exists at  the site while the dead and wounded were evacuated. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf

*Mujahideen conquer 3 enemy outposts in Helmand
*Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in attack in the outskirt Helmand's  Gerishk district, overrun 3 of the puppets provisional outposts yesterday night  (June 04). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*Three Enemy's posts overrun in Uruzgan as operation al-Fath ongoing
*Mujahideen, during the recently-launched operation al-Fath in Uruzgan,  captured and overran three of the enemy's military posts Tuesday (June 01) in  Tarin kowt city, the capital of Zabul, killing about 12 cowardly terrorists of  the minion regime in clashes besides killing or wounding five others as the  enemy reinforcements came under Mujahideen attack during the operation. Reported  by Zabihullah Mujahid

*Mujahideen kill 8 minions of puppet regime
*At least eight Afghan puppet soldiers were killed and three were badly hurt  Friday (June 04) when their three outposts came under simultaneous attack by  Mujahideen near the center of Khas Uruzgan district of Uruzgan province. The  outposts of the enemy were terrible damaged, while three of the Mujahideen have  been reported to have been wounded but are in stable condition at the moment.  Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid

*Attack on Police posts: 8 cowardly policemen killed
*Friday, June 04, around 9:00 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic of  Afghanistan during operation al-Fath carried out a simultaneous large scale  attack on the enemy posts in Khas Uruzgan district, Uruzgan using heavy and  small arms, in which 8 cowardly policemen of stooge regime were killed and 3  others were badly hurt.

*Bombings in Zabul kill 9 invading terrorists
*About four NATO invaders were killed Friday (June 04) when their tank got  hit by a roadside mine blast while on patrol mission along Kandahar-Kabul road  in Kalat city, the capital of Zabul province. Minutes after the incident, a  blast hit and destroyed a another tank of allied invaders who approached the  scene to recover the dead from the site of the explosion; about 5 terrorist  soldiers invaders were killed in the second blast. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf

*Vehicle of puppet army blown up in Zabul
*Friday, around 6 am local time, a blast in Zabul's Sweri district hit and  eliminated one of the military vehicles of stooge army, killing all the  terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*Mujahideen capture 2 puppet police posts in Zabul
*At least 6 cowardly puppets of ANA were killed and two their post were  overrun in an attack that followed a 2-hour long fighting, in which Mujahideen  seized the abandoned arms and ammo. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*Zabul blast kills 6 NATO invaders *
At least 6 NATO terrorists were killed Friday morning (June 04) as their tank  got hit by roadside bomb in the city of Kalat, the capital of Zabul. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*NATO invaders' convoy attacked in Zabul
*About four local escort security guards of puppet regime were killed with  two logistical vehicles destroyed Tuesday afternoon as the logistical convoy of  the terrorist forces came under Mujahideen attack in Shah Jui district of Zabul.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

*Five puppet terrorists killed in Zabul
*Some five cowardly soldiers of the minion army got killed Tuesday, 3 pm  local time in the bombing that hit and destroyed their vehicle in Zubul's Sweri  district. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid

*Dil Aram airbase comes under attack
*About two missiles struck the enemy airfield, a US recently built airbase,  located in Dil Aram district of Nimroz yesterday night (June 04), most likely to  have caused the enemy deadly losses but it is, so far, unclear how many got  killed or injured. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid

*Blast in Nimroze kills ten puppet terrorists
*A roadside mine explosion in Dil Aram district of Nimroze, hit a vehicle of  puppet ANA and smashed it into pieces, killing all the ten cowardly terrorists  in the vehicle on Wednesday evening (June 02). Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid

*Blast in Nimroze hits US invaders' tank
*The US cowardly invaders were on a mission to invade the civilian homes near  center of Dil Aram district, Nimroze province when one of their armored tank hit  a roadside bomb blast yesterday night (June 04), killing almost all the US  invaders in the tank. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid

<hr />*<a href="http://www.alqimmah.net/showthread.php?p=33962">4 missiles hit  meeting of Loya Jirga (grand council) in Kabul </a>*
Tuesday, 10 am local time, about four missiles fired by Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate struck the meeting hall where the so-called grand session was  being held during the speeches of the puppet president Karzai and Sabghatull  Mujahadadi, the head of the Jirga, causing the participants to leave the hall  and flee each time a missile struck the meeting hall, whereas , simultaneously,  Mujahideen were engaged in fighting with the puppet soldiers and police at a  distance of about 1 kilometer from the meeting hall. Reported by Zabihullah  Mujahid

<hr />* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Statements/June10/Statement%20of%20the%20Islamic%20Emirate%20of%20Afghanistan%20Regarding%20the%20Brutal%20Zionist%20Attack%20on%20the%20Liberation.htm"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Regarding the Brutal Zionist  Attack on the Liberation</a> - *- <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/32585150/Statement-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-Regarding-the-Brutal-Zionist-Attack-on-the-Liberation"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
Jamadi-us-Sani 21, 1431 A.H, Saturday, June 05, 2010

In the Name of Allah, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful.

Some philanthropist with wake conscious had organized the launching of flotilla  of liberation with the support of the Muslim nation of Turkey. The aim was to  show a humanitarian and moral sympathy with the oppressed Muslims of the Gaza  Strip and thus end the four-year long sea blockade by the invading Zionist  forces. But the Zionist invaders brutally attacked the flotilla which was  showing sympathy (with Gaza Muslims) before its arrival at the destination,  ironically at a time when many passengers aboard were performing early morning  prayers.

The Israeli brutal forces first laid siege to six boats of the flotilla of  liberation with the help of hundreds of military boats and helicopters. Then  (Israeli) commandos and marines launched brutal attack, killing armless  civilians on the deck of the flotilla and injuring 52 others. This barbaric,  inhuman and immoral attack of the Zionists on the envoys of peace and sympathy  violate all Divine and human laws. There is no instance of such events in any  other culture except in the (distinctive) culture of Zionism based on  bestiality.

The pathetic martyrdom of the envoys of peace at the hands of the brutal Israeli  commandos was condemned by all Muslim countries and wake conscious-bearing men  and human rights entities. They called it a crime. But Binyamin Netanyahu, the  Head of the invading Zionist regime defended the attack in his latest statement,  pointing to it as a proud act of his troops.

While taking pride in and appreciating the Islamic and moral step of the Muslim  and sympatric people of Turkey with the Muslim and miserable residents of Gaza,  The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan strongly condemns the Zionist attack on the  flotilla of liberation and pray to Almighty Allah to bestow the Gardens of  Ferdous on the martyrs and grant full recovery to all those who have been  injured.

The Islamic Emirate calls on Muslim rulers and people of the world to come  forward in support and defense of the Muslim people of Palestine and follow the  Turkey’s footsteps and fulfill their moral and Islamic obligation in liberating  the first Qibla, Aqsa Mosque, and put an end to the blockade now in effect  against the oppressed Muslims of Gaza.

All the Muslim rulers and people of the world should join hands to confront the  contemporary arrogant colonialists and win liberations from their colonialism  via jihad and sacrifices.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
062140UTC Jun 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />Alleged RC South attacks, from <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/06-06-10.htm"> "Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the  kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols"</a>, accessed 6 Jun 10 (<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/32615728/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols">PDF  version at Scribd.com</a>)


> *7 enemy cowards take losses of life and injuries in Kandahar *
> As many as 7 combined local puppets and foreign terrorist, who were on an  operation against Mujahideen in Arghandab district of Kandahar got killed or  injured as their tank struck in an IED blast on Saturday (June 05). Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> *Enemy logistical convoy attacked in Kandahar
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
080000UTC Jun 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
RC South attack allegations, excerpted from <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/07-06-10.htm"> "Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the  kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,"</a> accessed 7 Jun 10 (PDF of  complete report at Scribd.com <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/32678085/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols"> here</a>)


> *Martyr attack in Kandahar city hits Police Training Academy *
> More than 17 cowardly policemen and other officials of stooge regime  along with  four of their trainers of NATO invaders got killed and scores were wounded  in  Monday's martyrdom operation carried out in Police Training Academy in Kandahar  city, capital of the province of the same name on June 07, 2010, Mujahideen  officials said. According to the details, Ziaullah resident of Kandahar, a brave  and heroic Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate, as per preplanned tactic, slammed his  explosive-filled vehicle into the gate of the Academy, killing a number of the  policemen who were on guard duty and  making an entry passage for the other  three martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen, Mohammad Saleem, Nik Mohammad and Jumah Gul   to get into the Academy, who carried attacks and opened fire on the policemen  while on routine exercise inside the academy  which lasted about an hour.  According to later reports from the area, the firing and blasts were no more  heard after one hour of the intense fighting, which is most likely that all  three brave  Mujahideen have achieved their intended targets by giving their  life in the cause of Allah subhana hu wa taala. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> *9 NATO invaders killed in Kandahar
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
101050UTC Jun 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South attack allegations, excerpted from "Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers  of Idols," accessed 10 Jun 10 <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/08-06-10.htm"> here</a> and <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/09-06-10.htm"> here</a> (PDF of complete reports at Scribd.com <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/32823572/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols-8-9-Jun-10"> here</a>)


> *4 Afghan minions killed in Kandahar*
> A blast in the province's Zhari district ripped through cowardly soldiers of  NATO invaders, killing at least 4 terrorist invaders on Thursday. Reported by  Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *3 American invaders killed, two hurt in Kandahar *
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
131245UTC Jun 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />RC South attack allegations, excerpted from "Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers  of Idols," accessed 13 Jun 10 <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/10-06-10.htm"> here</a>, <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/11-06-10.htm"> here</a> and <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/11-06-10.htm"> here</a> (PDF of complete reports at Scribd.com <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/32974839/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols-10-12-Jun-10"> here</a>)


> *Puppet commander, six cowardly terrorists of ANA killed *
> About six local terrorists along with a commander of puppet ANA were killed in  separate blast Saturday noon ( June 12) in separate blast in Khakriz district of  Kandahar. Also Saturday, Two puppets got killed with four injured elsewhere in  district. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *NATO invaders' military vehicles blown apart in Kandahar city *
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South/Southwest)
152335UTC Jun 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*RC South*​* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2091:three-canadian-invaders-killed-two-wounded-in-clash-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three Canadian invaders killed, two wounded in clash with Mujahideen</a> *- <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/33093087/Three-Canadian-invaders-killed-two-wounded-in-clash-with-Mujahideen"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>*



HELMAND, June 15 - At least 3 NATO invaders, likely to be Canadians, were  killed and two more were injured on Tuesday (June 15) when their ground  soldiers, while on attack mission against Mujahideen, came under Mujahideen  attack in Gerishk district of Helmand.

Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2057uppet-anas-commander-killed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet ANA's commander killed in Kandahar city</a>



			Monday, 14 June 2010 21:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June 14 - A well-known commander of puppet ANA, who used to head a  number of military posts, got killed by Mujahideen when walking on foot in the  heart of Kandahar city on Monday (June 14).
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2107:khandahar-airbase-struck-by-missiles&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Khandahar airbase struck by missiles</a>



			Wednesday, 16 June 2010 01:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June 15 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on Tuesday morning (June  15) carried out missiles attack on the Kandahar airfield, the second largest  base of the US-NATO terrorist forces in the country situated in Kandahar city,  whereas the extent of the losses caused by the missiles is still unclear.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2109:nato-tank-blown-up-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO tank blown up in Kandahar</a>



			Wednesday, 16 June 2010 01:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June 15 - An IED blast in the province's Dand district hit and  eliminate one of their the NATO military tanks while traveling in convoy on  Tuesday (June 14), leaving the tank on fire and, most likely to have killed or  wounded all the invaders in the tank.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2085:nato-invaders-attack-repelled-in-zhari-kandahr&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO invaders attack repelled in Zhari, Kandahr</a>



			KANDAHR, June 15 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Zhari distirct of  Kandahar province pushed back the enemy NATO forces' advance on Monday (June  14), causing the enemy losses of life and injuries, while one of the Mujahids  has been reported to have been wounded but is said to be in stable condition at  the moment.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2056:two-british-invaders-tanks-eliminated-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two British invaders' tanks eliminated in Kandahar</a>



			Monday, 14 June 2010 21:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June 14 - Two of the British terrorist forces' tanks got struck and  destroyed in bombings yesterday (June 13), in Maiwand district of Kandahar  province, killing or wounding about a dozen of cowardly British soldiers.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2092:three-enemys-military-posts-overrun-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three enemy's military posts overrun in Uruzgan</a>



			Tuesday, 15 June 2010 17:45 -
URUZGAN, June 15 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the province's Hirwad  district captured and overran three of puppet ANA's military posts yesterday  evening (June 14), killing about three puppets and forcing the others to run  away. Mujahideen seized the enemy's arms and ammo, while a Mujahid has been  wounded during the operation.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2103:13-nato-invaders-killed-or-wounded-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 13 NATO invaders killed or wounded in Uruzgan</a>



			Tuesday, 15 June 2010 23:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June 15 - As many as thirteen NATO terrorists got killed or injured on  Tuesday (June 15) when their ground cowardly soldiers encountered a planted  landmine blast in Tarin Kot city, the capital of Uruzgan. According to the  report, the enemy were on operation when the incident occurred and the area was,  soon after the bombing, cordoned off to evacuate the dead and wounded from the  site.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2088:nato-invaders-two-tanks-destroyed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO invaders' two tanks destroyed in Uruzgan</a>



			Tuesday, 15 June 2010 14:32 -
URUZGAN, June 15 - Two tanks of the invading forces blown up in Tarin Kowt city  the capital of Uruzgan on Monday (June 14), killing or wounding all the soldiers  in the NATO cowards in the tank.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2042:5-american-invaders-14-puppets-killed-as-three-enemy-vehicles-blown-up-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 American invaders, 14 puppets killed in Zabul</a>



			Monday, 14 June 2010 16:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June 14 - At least five American cowardly invaders along with 14 of their  local minions of puppet regime were killed through much of Sunday (June 13) in  separate blasts in different parts of Kalat city, the capital of Zabul province.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2052:more-police-posts-captured-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More police posts captured in Zabul</a>



			Monday, 14 June 2010 21:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June 14 - Mujahieen of the Islamic Emirate in Mizani district of Zabul ,  where two of the enemy post had been overrun by Mujahideen the other night,  captured and overran two more of the enemy's posts yesterday night (June 13),  killing four puppets and seizing their weapons and ammo, while the rests of the  puppets managed to run away.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2045:mujahideen-attack-combined-us-invaders-and-their-minions-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack combined US invaders and their minions in Zabul</a>



			Monday, 14 June 2010 16:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June 13 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out a small and heavy  arms attack the combined military base of US and Afghan cowardly soldiers in  Shah Jui district of Zabul on Sunday, June 13, 2010. According to the report,  the enemy sustained heavy losses in the attack but it is unclear how many have  been killed or wounded yet.
		
Click to expand...

<hr />
RC Southwest​ <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2044:7-puppets-take-losses-of-life-and-injuries-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 puppets take losses of life and injuries in Helmand</a>



			Monday, 14 June 2010 16:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 14 - About 3 puppet soldiers were killed and 4 severely wounded on  Sunday (June 13) when their patrol vehicle was hit and eliminated in Gerishk  district of Helmand.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2041:6-nato-invaders-along-with-their-local-puppets-killed-five-wounded-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 NATO invaders along with their local puppets killed, five wounded in Marjah</a>



			Monday, 14 June 2010 16:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 14 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, in a  face-to-face fighting with NATO terrorist forces in Marjah, killed about 2 NATO  cowardly soldiers and wounded three others with destroying one of their military  tanks yesterday noon (June 13), Mujahideen official said. In another report from  Marjah, Mujahideen, in an ambush attack on the military convoy of the cowardly  soldiers of puppet ANA in the outskirt of Marjah, killed about 4 puppets and  wounded 2 more besides destroying their 2 vehicles on the same day. Also Sunday,  a blast in Marjah district of Helmand province, blew apart a NATO invaders tank,  killing all the foreign invaders in the tank. In fact, five of the US-NATO  invaders and the minions' vehicles were destroyed through much of the day on  June 13.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2064:4-nato-invaders-killed-in-clash-with-mujahideen-in-lashkar-gah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 NATO invaders killed in clash with Mujahideen in Lashkar Gah</a>



			Tuesday, 15 June 2010 02:12 Zabihullah Mujahid
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an ambush attack in Lashkar Gah city, the  capital of Helmand killed or wounded four NATO invaders on Monday (June 14).
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2089:blast-in-helmand-kills-4-puppets-wound-2&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Helmand kills 4 puppets, wound 2</a>



			Tuesday, 15 June 2010 17:39 -
HELMAND, June 15 - About 4 puppet police got killed and 2 wounded Monday (June  14) when their foot patrol hit a roadside bomb in Nawa district of Helmand  province.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2087ne-american-terrorist-killed-in-marjah-two-wounded&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> One American terrorist killed in Marjah, two wounded</a>



			Tuesday, 15 June 2010 14:30 -
HELMAND, June 13 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on the foot  patrol of the US cowards in Marjah district of Helmand, killed one American  terrorists with wounding two more on Monday (June 14). The report adds a blast  hit and destroyed a tank of the US invaders elsewhere in Marjah, killing or  wounding the all the cowardly soldiers
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2053:us-tank-blown-up-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank blown up in Helmand</a>



			Monday, 14 June 2010 21:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 14 - A roadside mine blast in Garmsir district of Helmand struck a  US invaders' tank yesterday (June 13), destroying the tank and killing all the  American invaders.
A little over two hours after this incident, two of the US invaders while on  foot patrol got killed with another two wounded in the same area.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2090:british-invaders-tank-blown-up-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British invaders tank blown up in Helmand</a>



			Tuesday, 15 June 2010 17:41 -
HELMAND, June 15 - A roadside bomb in the province's Sangin district tore  through one of the British invaders' tank Monday evening (June 14), leaving the  tank completely wrecked and killing the terrorist Britons traveling in the tank.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2058:more-us-invaders-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More US invaders' tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>



			Monday, 14 June 2010 21:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 14 - Three of the US invading terrorist's tanks have been  destroyed in bombings in Nad Ali and Marjah districts of Helmand over the past  24 hours, killing or wounding scores of the US cowardly terrorists.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2086:number-of-enemys-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand-hits-five&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Number of enemy's tanks destroyed in Helmand hits five</a>



			Tuesday, 15 June 2010 14:27 administrator
HELMAND, June 15 - The number of the US-NATO military tanks destroyed over the  past twenty four hour in the provinces Marjah, Nad Ali, Garmsir and Dishu  district has reached five, in which scores of the US-NATO invaders have been  killed or injured, according to the report from Helmand province.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2059:nato-tank-blown-up-in-nimroz&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO tank blown up in Nimroz</a>



			Monday, 14 June 2010 21:18 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, June 14 - A roadside bomb blast tore apart one of the NATO invaders'  tanks in Dil Aram district of Nimroz, leaving the tank ablaze and killing all  the NATO cowards in the tank on yesterday night (June 13).
		
Click to expand...

<hr />
Other​



 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2066:remarks-of-m-yousaf-ahmadi-about-reports-of-execution-of-a-7-years-old-boy-in-sangin-district&amp;catid=5:statement-&amp;Itemid=22"> Remarks of M. Yousaf Ahmadi about Reports of Execution of a 7-years Old Boy in  Sangin District</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/33064063/Remarks-of-M-Yousaf-Ahmadi-about-Reports-of-Execution-of-a-7-years-Old-Boy-in-Sangin-District"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
Tuesday, 15 June 2010 12:12 -

A few days ago, a person, Daoud Ahmadi, who was speaking on behalf of the stooge  government administration in Helmand province, told media that Taliban had  executed a 7-years old boy in Sangin district on charges of spying.

He was quoting unknown sources for his claim. But still some media outlets  published his unsubstantiated assertions without first verifying them--even some  media outfits have been harping on the subject incessantly since then.

After the publishing of the report in printed and electronic media, the Islamic  Emirate Leadership contacted provincial leaders of Jihad, asking them for  further and detailed information of the event. Similarly, the Islamic Emirate  officials contacted local people to know about this grisly rumor and after full  investigation by the Islamic Emirate, it became clear that no event of execution  had taken place in Sangin and other adjoining districts. The area, Sarvan Kala,  where the event has allegedly been happened according to the enemy claims, is  actually a valley located between Sangin and Kajaki districts. It is completely  under the control of the Mujahidideen of the Islamic Emirate. A judiciary and  other administrative structure of the Islamic Emirate is now in place there,  running daily affairs according to the Sharia laws. to find solution for  problems of the local residents. However, the local courts are not allowed as  per the rule to carry out execution without obtaining prior permission of the  leadership of the Islamic Emirate or provincial chief judge.

Saravan Kala enjoys complete peace and security since its coming in the hands of  the Mujahideen. No attack by the enemy has taken place in the area which would  have necessitated to point to a possibility of spying by some one in the area.  Nothing such has happened. This proves in itself the enemy claims are a bunch of  lies. In fact, the enemy is facing regular defeats on the battle field. So it  has focused on making up empty stories for psychological impact. These cock and  bull stories are creation of their deceptive imaginations.

Journalists are eyes of the society. But why they do not bother to investigate  and verify reports before publishing them and why they have been raking up the  issues constantly for days. There is no private or government reporter in  Saravan Kala. The local people have neither seen nor heard about the event, then  how the media justify their publishing this fatuous and baseless report.

Recently, it has come to notice that the enemy is resorting to maligning  campaign about areas under the control of the Mujahideen. So we urge all  journalists to be more cautious and investigative about reports, particularly  about malicious reports, before publishing them. They should not take the  government‘s painting of events or claims for granted. If they do, their  conscience and ethics of the profession will condemn them and will lose  credibility in the eyes of the local Afghan people.

Q. M. Y. Ahmadi
Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
		
Click to expand...

<hr />*


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South/Southwest)
170135UTC Jun 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2101:arghandab-massacre-part-and-parcel-of-the-american-military-operations-in-kandahar&amp;catid=3:comments&amp;Itemid=4"> Arghandab Massacre, Part and Parcel of the American Military Operations in  Kandahar</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/33150426/Arghandab-Massacre-Part-and-Parcel-of-the-American-Military-Operations-in-Kandahar"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
Tuesday, 15 June 2010 23:31
<blockquote>The Americans and the Kabul Administration stooge rulers tried hard to sweep  under the carpet, the American subterfuge which is blamed for the abrupt  civilian massacre and tragedy at Arghandab district of Kandahar. But contrarily,  they attempted to thrust the blame on the Mujahideen.

In general, ground realities could not be kept secret for good, as the people  are already familiar with identical machinations by the enemy. There are many  examples on hand, signifying such events. As such, the Arghandab tragedy is not  a separate incident but an open secret. People know how the brutal American  massacred the Afghans and what diabolic tactics they used to perpetrate it.  Resultantly, the defenseless Afghans swamped in their blood. These brutalities  at the hands of the Americans and their followers are not a new phenomenon or a  new manifestation of the enmity. We have on hand documented examples of such  tragedies and live scenes of grisly events, showing the enemy bombarding  civilian gatherings of the Afghans, wedding ceremonies, funeral services and  Holy Quran recitation assemblies. Thus, they have martyred hundreds of Afghans.

When the Americans fail to extricate themselves from the responsibilities of  such events and it is not possible for them to deny their involvement, then they  admit the blame. In that case, they usually order the Karzai administration to  attend the memorial service of the victims and dish out a few hundred dollars to  the bereft families. Following the same steps, Americans will surely remain  tight-lipped over the abrupt civilian genocide at Arghandab, Kandahar province  until and unless their involvement becomes clear irrefutably at world level.  Then they would cunningly shed crocodile tears over the casualties, claiming  they had acted on false reports which sadly plunged tens of families of the  victims into grief.

Observers believe, Americans resorted to the massacre in order to benefit from  it in the coming military operations in Kandhar and affiliated districts as a  maligning stuff. They wanted to show to the people of Kandahar that they fight  against people who are intent on murdering you and even do not spare your  festivities. Others are of the opinion that the Americans intended to commit  this carnage to strike terror into the hearts of the Kandaharites.

But, the Americans and their hireling should know that such subterfuges and  stratagems are not going to weaken the strong determination of the Afghans. The  people are fully aware of the civilian casualties, tortures and desecration at  the hands of the Americans during the past nine years.

To end, we express our deep sympathy with the victims of the Arghandab grisly  event and ask the Karzai administration what is your justification for the  Arghandab genocide following the convening of the consultative peace Jirga. Even  ten days had hardly passed from the cessation of the jirga when the genocide  took place.

Now you would have come around that the Islamic Emirate statement was true in  saying, the Jirga was being convened only as a propaganda stunt and plays no  role in establishing peace in the country.

Arghandab massacre holds a clear message from the Americans that the jirga could  not become a stumbling block in the way of the American war-mongering anomalies  nor they are ever going to commit themselves to accept or pay respect to the  decisions and resolutions of the jirga.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2138:21-puppets-take-losses-of-life-and-injuries-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 21 puppets take losses of life and injuries in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 June 2010 23:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June 16 - As many as fifteen cowardly soldiers of puppet regime got  killed and injured in the bombings in Kalat city, the capital of Zabul on  Wednesday (June 16), as their foot patrol encountered two separate roadside bomb  blasts.  Also Wednesday, a blast elsewhere in Kalat city hit and destroyed  a vehicle of enemy, killing or wounding 6 cowardly minions.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2126:five-puppets-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five puppets killed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 June 2010 15:36 Q Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June 16 - At least 5 cowardly soldiers of the puppet ANA were killed with  their military vehicle destroyed on Wednesday morning (June 16), as their  vehicles, while escorting a logistical vehicle of US invaders, was hit by a  roadside bomb blast along Kabul-Kandahar road in Kalat city, the capital of  Zabul.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2151:6-american-invaders-take-losses-of-life-and-injuries-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 American invaders take losses of life and injuries in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 June 2010 00:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 16 - At least two American invaders were killed and three hurt on  Wednesday ( June 16) when they encountered a roadside attack in Nawa district of  Helamand.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2149:two-us-invaders-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two US invaders tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 June 2010 00:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 16 - Two the US terrorists forces military tanks were destroyed in  Mujahideen bombings in Musa Kala district of Helmand, killing or wounding a  dozen of American invaders traveling in the tanks.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2147:two-soldiers-of-puppet-ana-surrender-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two soldiers of puppet ANA surrender Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 June 2010 00:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, June 16 - Two of the soldiers of the puppet ANA on Wednesday (June 16)  joined the rank of Mujahideen surrendering themselves to Mujahideen with their  weapons in Gerishk district of Helmand.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2132:british-tank-destroyed-in-helmand-6-invaders-killed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British tank destroyed in Helmand, 6 invaders killed</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 June 2010 15:47 administrator
HELMAND, June 16 - A blast in Helmand's Musa Kala district targeted a military  tank of the British invaders on Tuesday (June 15), destroying the tank and  killing all the cowardly Britons, the report said, adding that about 6 NATO  invaders were killed or injured in another blast elsewhere in Musa Kala  district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2123:bombings-in-helmand-kill-or-wound-10&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombings in Helmand kill or wound 10</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 June 2010 15:30 administrator
HELMAND, June 16 - About 10 cowardly soldier of British invades got killed or  injured in the morning hours of Wednesday (June 16) in the Mujahideen homemade  bomb attacks in Helmand's Sangind district</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2122:mujahideen-kill-5-american-terrorists-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 5 American terrorists in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 June 2010 15:28 Q Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 16 - A bout five American soldiers were Killie and four wounded in  Marjah district of Helmand through Mujahideen's separate bombings and attacks on  Wednesday (June 16). In another news, a group of the American invaders,  airdropped by the US helicopter last night into Marjah, came under Mujahideen  attack that followed a violent fighting which is still going on.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2121:fighting-on-going-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Fighting on going in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 June 2010 15:25 Q Yousf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 16 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate has been fighting the  American terrorist forces simultaneously in two different points of Gerishk,  Helmand through Wednesday, Mujahideen official said. This is news update check  back soon for further details.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2139:blasts-in-nimroz-hit-2-us-invades-tanks&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts in Nimroz hit 2 US invades tanks</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 June 2010 23:13 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, June 16 - A blast in the province's Dil Aram district ripped through a  tank of the American terrorist forces at predawn, 4:00 local time ( June 16),  leaving the tank completely wrecked and killing all the US invading terrorists  traveling in the tank, whereas yet another of the US invaders got eliminated  prior to this event.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2125:us-invaders-tank-blown-up-in-nimroz&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders' tank blown up in Nimroz</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 June 2010 15:34 -
NIMROZ, June 16 - An IED blast in the province's Dil Aram district hit and  destroyed a tank of the American invading forces on early Wednesday (June 16),  killing all the cowardly terrorists in the tank</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South/Southwest)
172210UTC Jun 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />

*RC South*​
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2165:9-killed-five-hurt-as-five-enemys-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 killed, five hurt as five enemy's vehicles destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 June 2010 21:44 Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDAHAR, June 17 - At least 9 puppets were killed and 5 wounded with three of  their logistical trucks packed with logistical supplies of US-NATO invaders  destroyed as their convoy came under Mujahideen attack on Wednesday (June 17) in  Zhari district of Kandahar, whereas two the NATO invaders tanks got destroyed in  Mujahideen rockets elsewhere in this district yesterday evening.</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2172:two-british-invaders-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two British invaders' tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 18 June 2010 00:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 17 - Two tanks of the British cowardly forces were destroyed with  a dozen of the terrorists killed or injured in Mujahideen bombings followed by  Muajhideen attack in Mus Kala district of Helamd on Thursday (June 17).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2169:4-nato-invaders-killed-two-wounded-in-gerisk-battle&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 NATO invaders killed, two wounded in Gerisk battle</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 June 2010 21:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 17 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in a face-to-fighting with  NATO invaders continuing through much of Wednesday in Helmand's Gerishk  district, killed four NATO invaders and wounded two others with striking one of  their tanks, the wreckage of which still exists at the battle ground, whereas no  Mujahideen, by the virtue of Allah's bounty, have been harmed during the  fighting.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2170:4-american-terrorists-killed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 American terrorists killed in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 June 2010 21:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 17 - A roadside blast in Helmand's Marjah district, tore through a  group of American cowardly invaders walking to their base, and killed two  American cowardly soldiers and wounded another two in the morning hours of  Thursday, according to the report from Helmand.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2166:mujahideen-clash-british-invaders-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash British invaders in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 June 2010 21:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 17 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in clashes with the  British invaders who positioned themselves in a deserted compound in Musa Kala  district of Helmand, killed or wounded five of the enemy Britons with the  exception of no losses on the part of the Mujahideen during the clashes on  Thursday morning (June 17); however, three of the non-combatant civilians became  victims of the in the enemy's use of heavy fire and embraced martyrdom. In  another news from Helmand, a blast elsewhere in this district stuck a tank of  the British invaders leaving it on fire and killing all the invaders on board.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2171:6-puppets-killed-in-nimroz&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 puppets killed in Nimroz</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 18 June 2010 00:28 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, June 17 - At least 6 cowardly soldiers of the minion regime were killed  on Thursday (June 17) when their vehicle got hit and destroyed in a roadside  bomb blast in Dil Aram district of Nimroz.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South/Southwest)
191225UTC Jun 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2195:canadain-tank-blown-apart-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Canadain tank blown apart in Kandahar</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/33262660/Canadain-tank-blown-apart-in-Kandahar"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Saturday, 19 June 2010 00:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, June 18 - A blast in the late morning hours, yesterday (June 18) tore  through a Canadian military tank in the province's Arghandab district, in which  the tank was left wrecked but it is not clear how many were killed or injured.*



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2190:nato-invaders-offencive-driven-back-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO invaders' offencive driven back in Kandahar</a>*


> Saturday, 19 June 2010 00:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> Friday morning, June 18, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Kandahar's Zhari  district repelled the NATO invaders' attack backed up air trikes and their  puppets causing them deadliest losses, while the enemy after a little resistance  retreated, local Mujahideen say in the late afternoon hours of the day they  attacked the inavders' military base in same district but reported no losses.



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2178:boldak-blast-kills-15-puppets&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Boldak blast kills 15 puppets</a>*


> Friday, 18 June 2010 19:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, June 18 - As many as 15 cowardly soldiers of puppet regime have been  killed or fatally wounded over the past 24 hours in different parts of Boldak  district of Kandahar, according to the report from the area.



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2176:mujahideen-destroyed-enemys-five-logistical-and-military-vehicles-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen destroyed enemy's five logistical and military vehicles</a>*


> Friday, 18 June 2010 19:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, June 18 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on the  military and logistical convoy of combined NATO invaders and their local puppets  in the province's Zhari district, destroyed five of their logistical and  military convoy besides killing 9 enemy soldiers and wounding five yesterday  (June 17).



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2194:nato-invaders-tank-exploded-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO invader's tank exploded in Kandahar</a>*


> Saturday, 19 June 2010 00:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> Friday morning, June 18, a Mujahideen homemade bomb blast ripped through NATO  terrorist forces' tank in Kandahar's Panjwaii district, destroying the tank and  leaving all the invaders traveling in the tank dead.



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2198:mujahideen-kill-11-puppets-destroy-five-vehicles-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 11 puppets, destroy five vehicles in Zabul</a>*


> Saturday, 19 June 2010 00:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> ZABUL, June 18 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on the military  base of the puppets in Shinki district of Zabul, killed and wounded 11 puppets  with five of their vehicles destroyed, while two of the Mujahideen suffered  injuries during the 2-hour long fighting.



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2196:blasts-in-zabul-kill-9-puppets&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts in Zabul kill 9 puppets</a>*


> Saturday, 19 June 2010 00:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> ZABUL, June 18 - About 9 cowardly soldiers of puppet ANA were killed with one of  their vehicle and motorcycle destroyed in the bombings in Shalazu district of  Zabul on Thursday (June 17).



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2177uppet-commander-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet commander killed in Zabul</a>*


> Friday, 18 June 2010 19:49 Zabihullah Mujahid
> ZABUL, June 18 - Rozi Khan, an officer of puppet police, heading a police post  in Kalat, city of Zabul was shot and killed while he was walking in the area on  Thursday (June 17).



<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2199:11-puppets-killed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 11 puppets killed in Helmand</a>*


> Saturday, 19 June 2010 00:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> Friday noon, June 18, at least 11 cowardly soldiers of stooge regime got killed  in a motorcycle bomb attack, parked at the roadside, tore apart their military  convoy in Garmsir district of Helmand.



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2183:3-british-cowards-killed-several-injured-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 British cowards killed, several injured in Helmand</a>*


> Friday, 18 June 2010 19:57 Zabihullah Mujahid
> Friday afternoon, June 18, Mujahideen in an ambush attack on the foot patrol of  the British invading forces in Helmand's Gerishk district, killed three  terrorist Britons and wounded several more, while in the morning hours of the  day, one of the British invaders' tanks got hit and destroyed in the same  district of Helmand, killing or wounding all the invaders in the tank.



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2182:british-tank-blown-up-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British tank blown up in Helmand</a>*


> Friday, 18 June 2010 19:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, June 18 - An IED blast in the province's Sangin district exploded a  tank of British invaders, destroying the tank and killing or wounding all the  terrorists in the tank yesterday night (June 18).



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2191:british-einvaders-tank-destroyed-6-terrorists-killed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British einvaders' tank destroyed, 6 terrorists killed in Helmand</a>*


> Saturday, 19 June 2010 00:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> Friday morning, June 18 - At least 6 British invading troops were killed in Musa  Kala district of the province as their tank was hit an d destroyed by Mujahideen  rockets, whereas an IED blast, following the said incident, struck and destroyed  a British invaders tank in this district, but it is unclear how many were killed  or injured.



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2197:us-invaders-base-attacked-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders' base attacked in Marjah</a>*


> Saturday, 19 June 2010 00:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, June 11 - Mujahideen missiles struck the US military base situated in  the district center Marjah yesterday night (June 17), the report said, giving no  further details of the extent of the enemy's losses.



<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South/Southwest)
192215UTC Jun 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2213:12-combined-nato-invaders-and-their-local-minions-killed-or-injured-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 12 combined NATO invaders and their local minions killed or injured in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 June 2010 21:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHR, June 19 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, in an  attack on the cowardly puppets in the province's Zhari district, killed three  enemy soldiers and wounded two others, the report sated, adding that elsewhere  in Zhari district, about five invaders were killed and wounded in two straight  blasts on Friday afternoon. Also Friday, an officer of the stooge regime was  killed in a guerrilla attack in Kandahar city, the capital of Kandahar.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2204:mujahideen-kill-15-nato-invaders-and-their-puppets-in-uuruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 15 NATO invaders and their puppets in Uuruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 June 2010 16:09 Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, June 19 - A large number of the combined NATO invaders and their  puppets have come to the district center of Hirwad district, Uruzgan to launch  an offensive against Mujaied when they came under Mujahi attack in this district  on Friday (June 18), in which fifteen combined terrorists and their local  cowardly minions were killed and several more were severally hurt.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2218uppet-commander-13-soldiers-killed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet commander, 13 soldiers killed in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 June 2010 21:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Saturday morning, June 19 - Abdul Qadir, the head of the of a military post, who  was the primary target, along with 13 other puppet soldiers were killed in  Hirwad district of Uruzgan as a roadside bomb tore through the group of the said  puppets while they were out on sightseeing.</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2219:number-of-us-nato-invaders-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand-reaches-13&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Number of US-NATO invaders' tanks destroyed in Helmand reaches 13</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 June 2010 21:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 19 - About four of the US-NATO tanks have been destroyed in the  province's Musa Kala and Nowzad district, while 9 of the enemy's tanks have been  destroyed prior to this in Helmand's Sangin, Gerishk, Nawa and Marjah districts  through much of Saturday (June 19) killing or wounding several dozens of the  US-NATO invaders traveling in the tanks destroyed in Mujahideen homemade  bombings and their attacks.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South/Southwest)
202255UTC Jun 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />

*RC South*​
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2224:member-of-puppet-council-of-kandahar-killed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Member of puppet council of Kandahar killed</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 19:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June 20 - Gul Agha, member of the city council of the puppets in  Kandahar city got killed Saturday (June 19) while walking in the city in int  afternoon hours of the day.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2238:us-terrorist-troops-suffer-deadliest-losses-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US terrorist troops suffer deadliest losses in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 21:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June 20 - About 7 American cowardly soldiers were killed or injure  later yesterday night ( June 20) as three consecutive blast exploded to those  wanting to raid a Mujahideen center in Sangsar district of the province.  According to the report, the American invader, after suffering deadliest losses,  left the area by the helicopters, while the corpses of the invaders were lying  at the site of explosion till the morning hours of the day (today). Likewise, in  the morning hours of the day, on Sunday (June 20), two American cowards were  killed and three injured in a blast in this district of Kandahar.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2223:9-invaders-killed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 invaders killed in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 16:24 Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, June 20 - As many as 9 NATO invaders were killed with three severely  injured Saturday (June 19) as Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate waylaid their  military convoy in Hirwad district of Uruzgan.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2232:9-invaders-killed-3-wounded-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 invaders killed, 3 wounded in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 21:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June 20 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Hirwad district of the  province clashed the NATO invaders, killing about 9 terrorists as well as  wounding 3 in gunfight yesterday (June 19), whereas two of the Mujahideen also  took injuries during the fighting that continued through much of the day, the  report said, adding that some of the enemy's tanks were destroyed but it is not  clear how many.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2253:20-american-terrorists-killed-or-wounded-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 20 American terrorists killed or wounded in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 21 June 2010 01:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June 20 - The clash broke out after the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate  on Friday night (June 18) surrounded a large number of the US cowardly soldiers  who had been airdropped into Dai Chopan district to carry out a ground operation  against Mujahideen, the report stated, adding that at least 9 American cowards  were killed and 11 were severely wounded, while local Mujahideen said they  captured some of the enemy's arms and ammo left from the dead invaders. Three  Mujahideen have been reported to have been wounded with another martyred in the  massive air strikes by the US invading terrorists.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2231:roadside-explosion-kills-7-cowardly-minions-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside explosion kills 7 cowardly minions in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 21:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Sunday morning, June 20, at least 7 cowardly policemen of the puppet regime got  killed in Kalat city, the capital of Zabul as their vehicle was torn apart by a  roadside mine blast.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2233:5-romanian-invaders-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 Romanian invaders killed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 21:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Sunday morning, June 20, an IED explosion in Zabul's Shahri Safa district blew  apart one of the invaders' tanks, damaging the tank badly and leaving all five  of the Romanian invaders traveling in the tank dead.</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2228:us-terrorist-troops-martyr-5-non-combatant-civilians-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US terrorist troops martyr 5 non-combatant civilians in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 19:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 20 - About five non-combatant civilians including a child were  martyred and another civilian was piked up by American evil forces the other  night in Helmand's Musa Kala district, according to the report. Local residents  said the martyrs were neither Mujahideen nor did have links with them but were  non-combatant civilians who became victim of the US barbaric attack on the false  information of their local spies.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2252:16-us-nato-invaders-killed-two-us-invaders-tanks-destroyed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 16 US-NATO invaders killed two US invaders' tanks destroyed in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 21 June 2010 01:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 20 - About 8 terrorists were killed and wounded on Sunday (June  20) as two of the enemy's tanks were struck by IED blasts in Marjah district of  Helmand. Also Sunday, about 4 invaders took losses of life and injury in a clash  with Mujahideen elsewhere in Marjah.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2239:16-nato-invaders-sustain-losses-of-life-and-injuries-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 16 NATO invaders sustain losses of life and injuries in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 21:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMND, June 20 - At least 8 NATO invaders killed or injured in bombings  targeting two the enemy's tanks in Marjah on Sunday (June 20), whereas some 4  NATO soldiers were killed and one injured in a clash with the Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate elsewhere in Marjah district of Helmand. Also Sunday, Mujahideen,  in attack on the foot patrol of the invaders, killed one terrorist and wounded  three more</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2229:14-combined-invaders-and-their-local-minions-killed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 14 combined invaders and their local minions killed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 19:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 20 - About six cowardly soldiers of stooge regime were killed in a  Mujahideen attack carried out on their vehicle in Nad Ali district of Helmand,  while moments before the attack, about 8 NATO invaders were killed or injured in  three straight blasts in Nad Ali district of Helamnd on Friday (June 18).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2251:10-british-invaders-killed-or-wounded-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 10 British invaders killed or wounded in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 21 June 2010 01:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 20 - There are reports from Helmand that more 10 terrorist Britons  wanting to launch ground operation against Mujahideen on Sunday morning (June  20) were killed or wounded in four straight blasts followed by Muajhideen attack  in Musa Kala district of Helmand.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2234:two-british-invaders-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two British invaders' tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 21:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Sunday morning, June 20, Two of the British invaders' tanks were exploded in  roadside bombings while traveling in convoy in Sangin district of Helmand, local  Mujahideen reported from the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2221:british-invaders-take-heavy-losses-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British invaders take heavy losses in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 16:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
The heavy fighting erupted on Friday afternoon (June 18) after the British  invaders while on ground operation in Gerishk district, Helmand came under  Mujahideen attack in the afternoon hours of the day, the report said, adding  that three invaders got killed with one wounded during the 3-hour long fighting  and one of the Mujahideen, too, sustained injuries in the encounter. Similarly,  in the after noon hours of June 19, at least three British terrorists suffered  losses of life and injuries in an encounter elsewhere in same district of  Helmand. It is to be said that never a day passes without an encounter breaking  out between invaders and Mujahideen with heavy losses inflicted on the invaders  in this certain area of Gerishk.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2220:mujahid-clash-us-terrorist-forces-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahid clash US terrorist forces in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 16:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmad
HELMAND, June 20 - At least three American terrorist soldiers were killed and  two injured in face-to-face fighting with Mujahideen in Nad Ali district of  Helmand on Saturday afternoon (June 19). According to the report, the enemy  invaders retreated after suffering deadly losses.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2250:enemys-two-vehicles-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy's two vehicles destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 21 June 2010 01:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMADN, June 20 - About five puppets were killed on Sunday (June 20) as their  vehicle got hit and destroyed by a roadside bomb in Gerishk district of Helmand.  Also Sunday, a blast in Gerisk district hit a tank of NATO invaders, but it is  unclear how many were killed or injured in the bombings.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2230uppets-vehicle-blown-up-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppets vehicle blown up in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 21:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 20 - A blast in the province's Musa Kala district struck a tank of  the cowardly police Saturday (June 19) leaving the vehicle wrecked and killing  five of the puppets on the spot.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2237:invaders-airbase-comes-under-missiles-attack-in-nimroz&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders' airbase comes under missiles attack in Nimroz</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 June 2010 21:50 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, June 20 - Two missiles landed inside the NATO invaders military base  used as their airbase on Sunday morning (June 20), causing the invaders losses  of life and injuries but there is no information on the precise number of the  dead and wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South/Southwest)
220110UTC Jun 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*RC South*​
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=124000"> Breaking News: Helicopter shot down, "Chinook" of the crusader forces occupied  Kandahar</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cYmxD">Google  English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/33387146/Breaking-News-Helicopter-shot-down-Chinook-of-the-crusader-forces-occupied-Kandahar"> PDF (Arabic and Google English version) at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 06/21/2010
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate dropped in a series of "conquest", a military  helicopter Chinook for the Crusader forces occupied in the Directorate of Shah  and Ecot (Shah Wali Kot?) of Kandahar province. Adds the report was attacked in  the sixth hour almost in the morning on a helicopter occupiers when they were  flying in the area at low altitude, as targeted by the Mujahideen and dripped on  the ground immediately in the region belonging to the Directorate "Shah, Ecot"  When I was traveling from the mandate of Uruzgan to Kandahar province. According  to the information hyphen burned helicopter targeted in this attack and killed  ten soldiers as occupiers by the occupying forces, recognizing the killing of  four Australian soldiers. It should be mentioned that before the Mujahideen shot  down a helicopter other U.S. forces as a result of a similar attack Directorate  Sngen Helmand province on 9/6/2010 where he confessed to the enemy at the time  the killing of four U.S. soldiers there.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=123995">5  killed and wounded soldiers as occupiers Department buttons</a>* (Zhari)  (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cYlsn">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 06/21/2010
According to news arrivals of Kandahar province for an improvised explosive  device planted on a foot patrol of the puppet army soldiers in the Directorate  of buttons to the said mandate. Adds the news: The blast occurred in the eighth  hour of the morning at the enemy infantry soldiers when they were attempting to  launch a ground offensive against the militants in the area of "Basin extended"  Directorate mentioned as the mujahideen detonated a bomb in them. The blast  killed two soldiers as occupiers and wounding three others seriously injured.  Mentioned that one of the translators of the occupation soldiers were also  wounded in the blast.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=123996"> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan: a car bombing of the puppet army</a>* (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cYlz5">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 06/21/2010
Detonated a car-type puppet army soldiers patrol the client by an explosive  device in the Directorate of Meond (Maywand) of Kandahar province. Adds news  arrivals of the region that the explosion mentioned occurred at the tenth  morning, when they were the enemy patrol military go in the "Collengchi"  directorate in question, resulting in destruction of the car the enemy, killing  five soldiers clients are on the spot and injuring two others seriously  injured,.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=123994"> Zabul: explosions cause heavy losses soldiers of the occupying forces and the  client</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cYlkr">Google  English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 06/21/2010
According to news arrivals of Zabul province for losses inflicted on the  spiritual and material losses troops occupying forces and the puppet army as a  result of two separate city "Qalat," the center of this state. Adds the news:  The first blast occurred in the eleventh hour of the morning in a tank for the  occupiers in "Spini Gbergi" in the city in question, resulting in the burning of  the enemy tank and killed and injured all those inside. According to the news of  another killing and wounding seven police officers early in the morning when  they were trying to dismantle an explosive device planted by the Mujahideen in  the village of "Castle" area Omki the city in question, killing four policemen  on the spot and injuring three others seriously. Is noteworthy that among the  wounded soldiers officer as well.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=124018"> Zabul: Mujahideen destroyed a convoy of 3 cars Enemy</a>* (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cYnMq">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 06/21/2010
At six and a half yesterday afternoon blew Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of an  explosive device in a convoy of logistics of the enemy that was traveling from  Kandahar to Kabul city and then attacked them. The blast and the attack which  followed the destruction of a car-type Saraf security convoy of soldiers by a  mine planted and the targeting mechanisms rocket-propelled grenades, killing and  wounding (13) where the soldier. Mujahideen says: The dead bodies and wounded by  the enemy on their position, and the destructive mechanisms are still at the  scene until now. Did not fall into the ranks of the mujahideen any kind of  losses, thankfully.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=123998"> Zabul: the bombing of two armored vehicles of the enemy</a>* (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cYlRi">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 06/21/2010
Dawn Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of two armored vehicles for the soldiers of  the occupying forces and the army the client by explosive town of Qalat center  of Zabul province. Officials say the jihadists from the region that the type of  car puppet puppet army blew up in the ninth hour of the morning, an improvised  explosive device in the "Kakrano Cheney" in the city in question, when a convoy  the enemy go on the road to Kandahar, Kabul highway, which resulted in  destroying a car, the enemy, killing and wounding Six members of the police. In  a similar context in the tenth time this morning, the militants blew up a tank  for the occupiers to an improvised explosive device, resulting in the burning of  the enemy tank and killed four soldiers, the Romanians. The mechanisms that both  destroyed the enemy remained far found in the region so far.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=124014"> Marjh: explosions, killing and injuring 22 soldiers</a>* (Original in Arabic)  - <a href="http://is.gd/cYmct">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 06/21/2010
By Breaking News, was killed and (22) soldiers as a result of separate  explosions this morning in the Directorate Marjp Helmand province. Adds the  report, at the eighth morning, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device in  troops on foot when they emerged from their status near a petrol station Sistani  Directorate mentioned, which led to the death and injury (5) soldiers. According  to the news of another, after the above incident was blown up half an hour two  explosive devices in the foot soldiers in the Office of the Bacariz dams in the  same Directorate. Adds the report, resulting in two explosions that killed and  wounded (7) soldiers. It is worth mentioning that it had been an armed attack by  the Mujahideen after the attacks directly, leading to a further loss in the  ranks of the enemy. At the same time, the mujahideen detonated a bomb in a  car-type puppet in the puppet army Nmro Petrik Department Marjp shunt, resulting  in the destruction of the car completely and the killing and injury (9) soldiers  clients. It is noteworthy that among the dead officer as well.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=123999"> Greshk: the bombing of two tanks of British troops with improvised explosive  devices</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cYlXU">Google  English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 06/21/2010
Dawn Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of military tanks of British troops occupied  by two explosive devices Directorate Greshk in Helmand. Linker says the news  from the region mentioned that the losses inflicted on the enemy in the ninth  hour of the morning when it was Dbapti patrolling behind enemy military base  named "Baudoin" located along the Helmand River in the Churki located in a  distance of thirty kilometers north of the Centre Directorate of Greshk. Blasts  resulted in the destruction of both the tanks are full and killing all the  occupants.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=124015"> Destroying two of the occupying forces in the Directorate of Musa Qala</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cYmkC">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 06/21/2010
According to news arrivals of the Helmand province for the destruction of two  armored vehicles of the occupying forces by mines planted in the Directorate of  Musa Qala in this state. Adds the report, at six o'clock on the afternoon of  yesterday the enemy convoy was passing through the area see Mande Bhaban  Department of Musa Qala, as the mujahideen detonated two explosive devices in  two vehicles into a convoy of the enemy. Blasts have caused the destruction of  both mechanisms fully and killing all those who were on board. According to the  news of another, there have been serious clashes at seven o'clock yesterday  evening between the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate and the joint force of the  enemy in the ale-Abad in the same Directorate. The clashes, which lasted about  two hours from the death and injury (6) soldiers as occupiers and clients. It  should be noted that the last tough battles between the Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate and the enemy soldiers in the areas of Khawaja Dad, Mzrabad, young, and  intend to Wendy, where the enemy suffered heavy losses every day.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=124012">4  killed and wounded U.S. soldiers Department Nadeli</a>* (Original in Arabic)  - <a href="http://is.gd/cYm3o">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) -21/6/2010
Was an armed attack on soldiers occupying U.S. troops Department Nadeli Helmand  province. Adds news Mujahideen attacked at half past eight this morning on U.S.  soldiers occupying forces were attempting to launch an offensive against  militants in the region "We see Mande" of the Directorate of Nadeli. Attack,  which lasted for half an hour, killing and wounding four American soldiers, and  thankfully did not suffer any losses mujahideen.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South/Southwest)
222250UTC Jun 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*RC South*​
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=124203"> Breaking News: Helicopter shot down another of the occupying forces in Kandahar</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cZHYf">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/33431504/Breaking-News-Helicopter-shot-down-another-of-the-occupying-forces-in-Kandahar-22-06-2010"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 22/06/2010
According to news arrivals of Kandahar province for the shooting down a  helicopter back to the occupying forces in a series of "conquest in the Shah and  Ecot the said mandate. Officials say the militants: carried out the attack  shortly before noon Monday when the helicopter dropping off soldiers to launch  an attack against the Mujahideen in Bori this Directorate as a missile targeted  by the Mujahideen, and moments later fell to the ground. Reportedly destroyed  the helicopter, killing all on board, and still the flames of fire rising from  it until the afternoon now. It should be noted that the mujahideen shot down a  helicopter yesterday to Australian troops in the area of Cottle Bag same  Directorate, where he was publishing the details from yesterday, as recognized  by the enemy, too.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=124208"> Kandahar: liquidation of the national commander of the militias</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cZHCa">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 22/06/2010
According to news arrivals of the region that the militants killed the leader of  the national proxy militias in the city of Kandahar. According to the report:  the murder of militia leader called the local national / Haji Muhammad looks at  the third hour of the afternoon in the area "Mashor" in the city listed as a  result of attack by militants when he was walking near the house of Haji  Abdullah, the second in terms of Kandahar city. After the killing of the  commander in question, retired Mujahideen attackers security of the region.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=124205"> Zabul: a double car bombing of the puppet army</a> *(Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cZHKt">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 22/06/2010
Mujahideen detonated two explosive devices in Searitn kind of puppet army in the  area of customer Hassan Karez Shah Joy state Department of Zabul. Adds the  report, at four o'clock this afternoon the mujahideen detonated a bomb in a car  to the enemy when the enemy convoy was passing on the road to Kandahar, Kabul  rapid Hassan Karez in the directorate in question, resulting in the destruction  and the killing of the car (6) where soldiers clients. In another context, one  hour prior to this incident destroyed the car of the Mujahideen Army, the client  as a result of a similar blast in the same directorate Tazi, resulting in the  destruction of the enemy car completely, killing all on board's ( 8 ) soldiers  clients. It is noteworthy that among the dead commander as well.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=124207"> Zabul: the bombing of a tank for the occupiers to an improvised explosive device</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cZHFC">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 22/06/2010
Blew up a tank belonging to the soldiers of the crusader forces occupied in the  Directorate of Noppear state of Zabul. Officials say the jihadists from the  region that the Mujahideen blew up the tank of the occupiers by an explosive  device planted by the road in "to Urki Dltk Castle" Directorate mentioned. The  blast destroyed an enemy tank, killing all the occupants.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
*<a href="http://www.alfaloja.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=124204"> Musa Qala: the destruction of 5 tank for the American forces</a>* (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cZHPh">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 22/06/2010
According to details, a week ago last tough battles between the Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate and the enemy soldiers in the areas of young men, de Zur, and  Khawaja-Dade Department of Musa Qala has also continued to battle throughout the  day, resulting in the destruction of five enemy military vehicles by mines  planted by the Mujahideen. Adds the report, at the tenth night the mujahideen  detonated two explosive devices and one after the other two tanks of the  occupying forces when the convoy was the enemy heading towards the center of the  Directorate in the area of false directorate in question, resulting in the  destruction of both the tanks are full and the killing and injuring all those on  board. According to the news of the latest, in the eleventh hour yesterday  evening, Mujahideen destroyed another tank of the occupying forces in the same  area, which led to the destruction of (3) tanks of the enemy in this area where  the wreckage was still at the scene so far. In another context, the mujahideen  detonated an explosive device in the tank of the occupying forces when they were  trying incursion against the militants in the region see Mande Bhaban, which led  to the destruction of the tank is full and the killing and injuring all on  board. According to the news of the latest, in the eleventh hour of the  afternoon Mujahideen destroyed another tank of the occupying forces by an  explosive device in the same region, and its ruins still at the scene until the  afternoon now. He states that carried out armed attacks by the Mujahideen on the  enemy soldiers, what led to further losses in the ranks of the enemy.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South/Southwest)
232345UTC Jun 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />Taliban attack claims, excerpted from "Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the  worshippers of Idols," accessed 23 Jun 10 <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/23-06-10.htm"> here</a> (PDF at Scribd.com <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/33475230/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols"> here</a>)

*RC South*​
*US invaders martyr 2 non-combat civilians in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Two of the non-combat civilians were martyred and 3 wounded in the barbaric  bombardment of the US invaders after a Mujahideen attack on a large number of  the American terrorists, airdropped by the helicopter, wanting to carry out  ground operation against Mujahideen, according to the report, the invaders  resorted to bombing the area after they suffered deadliest losses at the hands  of the Mujahideen. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*5 invading terrorists killed in Kandahar *
<blockquote>At least five NATO invaders were killed and injured with two of their trained  dogs killed yesterday (June 22) when a mine they were trying to neutralize  detonated at them in Zhari district of Kandahar. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*Enemy's four vehicles destroyed in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Wednesday morning, June 23, about a dozen of the NATO cowardly terrorists are  believed to have been killed in a roadside bomb blast in Maiwand district of  Kandahar, at 11:00 am local time. Also Wednesday, at least 3 puppets were killed  and two were injured in Maiwand district when their 2 logistical vehicles got  hit and destroyed in Mujahideen rocket attack. Similarly, Mujahideen rocketed  one of the puppet's vehicles yesterday (June 23), killing two cowardly minions.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*Blast in Kandahar kills or wounds cowardly minions*
<blockquote>Wednesday morning, June 23, an IED blast in Kandahar's Zhari district killed two  cowardly eliminates of the puppet ANA (Afghan National Army) and severely hurt  three more when the cowardly soldiers were in an operation in the area. Reported  by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*NATO invaders' tank blown up in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Wednesday, June 23, a IED blast in the province's Dand district hit and  destroyed a tank of the NATO terrorist forces, killing all the cowards in the  tank. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*8 puppets killed in Uruzgan*
<blockquote>About eight cowardly puppets of the stooge regime got killed on Wednesday  morning (June 22) as an IED blast detonated at their vehicle, smashing the it  into pieces in the province's Chori district. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi</blockquote>
*NATO invaders' military campaign comes under attack*
<blockquote>Wednesday morning, June 23, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in early morning  attack on the military campaign of the NATO invading forces in Zabul's Atgar  district targeted the enemy base, according to the report, a number of the  missiles hit the base, likely to have caused the enemy deadliest losses but the  size of the losses are unknown yet. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*Coalition invaders suffer deadliest losses in Zabul*
<blockquote>Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in a clash with combined NATO and their local  puppets in Shah Jui district of Zabul, killed about 3 joint enemy cowards  besides wounding more the 14 yesterday evening (June 22). The report adds the  combined enemy, after taking deadliest losses, retreated to their base where the  helicopter was, several times, called in, likely to have evacuated the dead and  wounded from the site. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*Puppets' military base attacked in Zabul*
<blockquote>Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on Tuesday evening (June 22) launched missiles  attack at a military base of the elements of puppet ANA in the province's  Samalzu district, according to the report, about 12 missiles struck the enemy  base, killing 3 cowardly minions and wounding several others besides causing the  enemy severe damages. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
*US invaders helicopter brought down in Helmand *
<blockquote>Wednesday noon, June 23, more than 10 American cowardly invaders were killed  when their helicopter while trying to carry out aerial attack on Mujahideen on  the Helmand river bank near Lashkar Gah, the capital of Helmand, got rocketed by  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate at around 11:00 am local time, according to  the report, the enemy attack helicopter was set on fire and fell down near  Laskar Gah city, the debris of the copter was being carried away by the enemy  till late afternoon hours of the day. Recalling that a Chinook helicopter of the  coalition invaders was shot down by Mujahideen in Kandahar province the other  day, the enemy, however, confirmed the helicopter shot down, declaring the death  of only four Australian invaders. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*7 invaders take losses of life and injury in Helmand*
<blockquote>Wednesday morning, June 23, more than three NATO invaders were killed with four  injured in an IED blast followed by a one-hour long attack by Mujahideen on the  ground troops of the enemy while on an operation against Mujahideen in Gerishk  district of Helmand. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*Mujahideen fight US terrorists in Helmand*
<blockquote>Wednesday noon, June 23, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, in a  one-hour long encounter with the US terrorist forces occurred when the invaders  were on an attack mission against Mujahideen in Helmand's Musa kala district,  killed two American cowards injured another one. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*Mujahideen kill two US invaders in Marjah*
<blockquote>Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Helmand's Marjah district shot and killed  two American terrorists while walking to their nearby military base yesterday  (June 22). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*Mujahideen clashes US invaders in Marjah*
<blockquote>At least 4 American terrorists sustained losses of life and injury in a 3-hour  long clash with Mujahideen in Marjah yesterday (June 22), the report stated,  adding that the enemy terrorists retreated after suffering deadly losses, while  the enemy bombed the area, causing two civilians to become martyrs. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South/Southwest)
252335UTC Jun 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />Taliban attack claims, excerpted from "Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the  worshippers of Idols," accessed 25 Jun 10 <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/25-06-10.htm">here</a>

*RC South*​


> *Enemy's five vehicles destroyed 13 minions killed*
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on the US-NATO invaders' convoy  in Kandahar city, the capital of Kandahar, killed about 13 puppet security  guards and wounded other two with destroying three military and two logistical  vehicles yesterday night (June 24). The report adds Mujahideen seized some arms  and ammo in addition to other logistical supplies from the possession of the  enemy. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *Blast in Uruzgan kills five invaders and their minions*
> ...


<hr />

*RC Southwest*​


> *18 US-NATO invaders tanks destroyed in Helmand*
> About 18 military tanks of the enemy invaders have been destroyed over the past  24 hours in different parts of Helmand including two tanks destroyed in Gerishk  district of Helmand yesterday. The report indicates it goes without saying that  several dozens of the invading terrorists have been killed or injured in the  struck tanks. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *3 British invaders killed, two wounded near Laskargah
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South/Southwest)
272000UTC Jun 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2277:district-center-comes-under-attack-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> District center comes under attack in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 19:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June 27 - Mjahideen attacked Registan district center, Kandahar on  Friday (June 25), according to the report, about two missile hit the target but  no losses of life and injury are confirmed so far.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2272:6-puppets-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 puppets killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 19:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHR, June 27 - About 6 puppets of the stooge regime got killed on Friday  (June 25) as their vehicle got hit and destroyed in bombing in Shah Wali Kot  district of Kandahar.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2269rovincial-governor-of-uruzgan-killed-in-martyrdom-operation&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Provincial governor of Uruzgan killed in martyrdom operation</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 19:06 Zabihullah Mujahid
Later Saturday afternoon, June 26, Malim Khudai Rahim, governor of Uruzgan  province got along with his elder son, Siddqullah and four gunmen were killed  when a lone brave Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate, Mula Abdurahman carried out a  heroic martyrdom attack on his vehicle in the provincial capital, Tarin Kot  city. It is worth saying that the target has been the most top-level puppet  official of the stooge regime killed in Uruzgan since the freshly-launched  operation al-fath began throughout the country.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2273:two-enemy-military-posts-overrun-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two enemy military posts overrun in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 19:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June 27 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate captured and overran two  more military posts of the puppet police in Tarin Kowt city, the capital of  Uruzgan, forcing the enemy to escape yesterday (June 26).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2275:mujahideen-overrun-police-post-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen overrun police post in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 19:17 Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, June 27 - A police post of the puppet regime got overrun on Friday  night (June 25), without knowing the size of the damages.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2286:mujahideen-conquer-10-enemy-military-posts-seize-dozens-of-heavy-and-small-arms&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen conquer 10 enemy military posts, seize dozens of heavy and small arms</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 21:01 Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, June 27 - Mujahahideen of the Islamic Emirate during operation al-Fath  conquered and overran 10 of the enemy military posts yesterday night (June 27),  seizing about 45 heavy and light machine guns and riffles besides a sizable  amount of ammunition in Chori district of Uruzgan the report said, adding that  Mujahideen killed more than four puppets, making the others flee the battle  ground.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2262:blasts-hits-four-us-invaders-tanks-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts hits four US invaders' tanks in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 18:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June 26 - About four tanks of the enemy invaders got destroyed in  separate bombings in Zabul's Arghandab district on Friday (June 26), killing or  wounding all the enemy invaders in the tanks.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2263:two-enemys-vehicles-destroyed-in-nimroz&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two enemy's vehicles destroyed in Nimroz </a>*(sp.)
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 18:53 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, June 26 - A roadside bomb in Dil Aram district of Zabul struck and  eliminated a US invaders tank on Friday, killing all the American terrorists in  the tank. Also Friday, at least four puppets were killed in a bomb attack  targeted their vehicle in the same district of Zabul.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2268:15-american-killed-or-wounded-near-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 15 American killed or wounded near in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 19:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Saturday morning, June 26, a Mujahideen IED blast in Helmad's Garmsir district  hit a US armored tank, leaving the it on fire and killing or wounding at least  15 American terrorists traveling in the tank.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2264:11-more-us-invaders-military-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 11 more US invaders' military tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 18:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 26 - There are reports from Helmand that about several dozens of  US-NATO and British invading soldiers were killed and injured through much of  Friday as their 11 more tanks were targeted and eliminated by Mujahideen  homemade bomb attacks in Gerishk, Marjah, Garmsir and Musa Kala district of  Helmand.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2287:9-us-uk-invading-forces-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 US-UK invading forces' tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 21:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 27 - About dozens of US-UK cowardly soldiers are believed to have  been killed over the past 24 hours as nine of the enemy's military tanks have  been destroyed in a series of the Mujahideen attacks and bombings amid major  operation al-Fath launched countrywide. These fatalities and losses come as the  NATO military confirmed the death of their five soldiers in the southern  Afghanistan.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2274:more-us-invading-forces-tanks-destroyed-in-marjah-7-invaders-killed-or-injures&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More US invading forces' tanks destroyed in Marjah, 7 invaders killed or injures</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 19:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 27 - A roadside bomb blast in Marjah, Helmand ripped through a  tank of American invaders on Friday evening (June 25) destroying the tank  without knowing the size of death and injury toll. Also Friday, tank of the US  invaders got destroyed in a bomb blast elsewhere in Marjah, killing 3 American  terrorists and wounding four more.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2271:five-british-terrorists-killed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five British terrorists killed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 19:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Saturday afternoon, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate clashed the British  invaders in the province's Sangin district, according to the report, the  fighting lasted about an hour, in which 3 Briton terrorists were killed with two  others badly hurt, whereas a Mujahid got martyred during the operation.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2270:3-us-terrorists-killed-2-wounded-in-clash-with-mujahideen-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 US terrorists killed, 2 wounded in clash with Mujahideen in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 19:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Saturday morning, June 26, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in an encounter  with the US invading troops in Gerishk district of Helmand, killed 3 American  terrorist soldiers and wounded another two, while a Mujahid has sustained  injuries during the fighting.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2261:four-tanks-of-invaders-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Four tanks of invaders destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 18:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 26 - About four tanks of the US-NATO invading forces' were hit  bombings in Marjah and districts of Helmand on Friday. According to the report,  all the tanks were destroyed in the bombings, killing or wounding scores of  invaders.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2278:three-british-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three British tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 19:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 27 - Two of the British terrorsts force' tanks were destroyed in  separate blasts yesterday noon (June 26), without knowing the size fatalities  and casualties, the report said, adding that about 5 British invaders were  killed in the third blast targeting another tank of the enemy on the same day.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2276:us-invaders-tank-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US invader's tank destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 19:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 27 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate yesterday (June 26)  targeted a US tank with RPGs in Helamd's Gerishk district but the size of the  losses is still unknown.</blockquote>
<hr />
*Other*​* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2259:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-the-puppet-regimes-mining-contract-wit&amp;catid=5:statement-&amp;Itemid=22"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan regarding the puppet regime's  mining contract....</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 05:06 -
According to a news report, American geologists have found $1 trillion worth of  valuable minerals, including iron, copper, cobalt, gold, and lithium. This  report is followed by the news stories of awarding contracts by the corrupt and  puppet Karzai administration for mining these deposits.In fact the occupation  forces are disgracefully facing the most horrible situation in Afghanistan. In  order to save their face, both the American and their puppets in Kabul very  restlessly “disclosed” this news to show their “eagerness” the betterment of the  Afghan Masses.

Through these measures the American forces and their dazed military leadership  are trying to get maximum benefit from the Afghan wealth in form of gaining  support from vital American companies in favor of Obama’s Afghan Policy.  Secondly, it intends to use it as a bribe to those allies of this shattered  alliance, who no more wants to stay in Afghanistan. The US believes that  monetary greed will make them stay along the US in this graveyard. Another  design behind “breaking” this news was to drag those countries to Afghanistan  who have been opposing the US occupation. The last but not least, the news aims  at diverting the global attention from US’s defeat and acquire more time to stay  in Afghanistan. Perhaps, the whole world is aware of these deceitful and failed  efforts by the US.

Now when the US and its puppet regime in Afghanistan want to achieve their  illegal goals, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan consider it necessary to issue  a policy statement regarding these minerals and the agreements for mining these  minerals by the puppets Afghan regime.

1. The recent reports are no revelations as the vast deposits in Afghanistan  were no secret. In fact Afghanistan is well known for its mineral wealth. These  natural deposits are Afghan’s wealth. The mining of these minerals and all  related agreements can be awarded by an independent and legal Afghan government  only , not the one being imposed over the Afghan masses through force, tanks and  warplanes.

2. The puppet regime set up in Kabul by the occupation forces is the most  corrupt, ineffective, and weakest of the world community, the fact which has  been confessed by the Americans and their puppet president in Kabul. Now who can  ensure transparency in such circumstances? This is why, The Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan declares any accord in this regard as illegitimate and the parties  to the contract as a looter of the Afghan wealth.

3. The Americans and their puppet elements hold that these minerals and  contracts in this regard will change the destiny of Afghan masses. This wealth  will make the reconstruction of Afghanistan possible and help the Afghan economy  to become stable. It is worth reminding that the puppet regime in Afghanistan  has received billions of dollars from the international community in the past.  In how much transparent manner has this amount been spent and how much has it  helped a common man is not secret from the world. Then, why will be they let to  plunder the wealth of this oppressed nation? Who can guarantee the wealth  excavated under this administration will be spent for the betterment of common  man and reconstruction of his country?

4. Therefore, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan warns all foreign companies,  entering into contract with the puppet regime that no guarantee of the life of  their worker can be given. Whosoever, enter into contract with this puppet  regime regarding the natural resources, their contract will be considered as  illegal by the Afghan masses and the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan. The Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan hopes that the contract for mining these minerals after  the defeat of the United State of America will be awarded on merit to those  companies which have the sincerity and capability to carry out this important  work.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jun 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South/Southwest)
300100UTC Jun 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

*RC South*​* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/29-06-10.htm"> US terrorist forces martyr 10 innocent civilians in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>American invaders in Kandahar city, the capital of Kandahar province martyred  ten non-combatant civilians on later Monday night (June 28). According to the  report, the enemy cowardly forces exploded the gates of a houses and opened fire  on the residents, martyring 10 civilians including two elderly men and wounded  four more. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2289:explosion-in-kandahar-kills-three-enemies-wounds-four&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion in Kandahar kills three enemies, wounds four</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 28 June 2010 00:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Sunday night, June 27, at least three enemy minions were killed with two other  injured at approximately 1:00 am yesterday night when an IED detonated at a  vehicle of enemy puppets in Kandahar city, the capital of Kandahar province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/29-06-10.htm"> Mujahideen kill 10 enemy terrorists in Uruzgan </a>*
<blockquote>June 29, about 10 cowardly terrorists of the minion regime were killed when the  enemy patrol of about 20 motorcycles came under an attack by Mujahideen in Khas  Uruzgan district, Uruzgan, according to the report, Mujahideen took two  motorcycles and 8 rifles as spoils of war. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2286:mujahideen-conquer-10-enemy-military-posts-seize-dozens-of-heavy-and-small-arms&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen conquer 10 enemy military posts, seize dozens of heavy and small arms</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 21:01 Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, June 27 - Mujahahideen of the Islamic Emirate during operation al-Fath  conquered and overran 10 of the enemy military posts yesterday night (June 27),  seizing about 45 heavy and light machine guns and riffles besides a sizable  amount of ammunition in Chori district of Uruzgan the report said, adding that  Mujahideen killed more than four puppets, making the others flee the battle  ground.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/29-06-10.htm"> NATO invaders' convoy attacked in Zabul </a>*
<blockquote>Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on the convoy of the invaders in  Shari Safa, Zabul, killed or wounded about 6 puppets and destroyed one of the  vehicles. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/29-06-10.htm"> 15 minion soldiers killed, 4 vehicles destroyed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday afternoon, June 29, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in an attack on  the military convoy of the puppets, destroyed four of the enemy's vehicles  killing as many as 15 puppets enemy soldiers. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2298:number-of-us-uk-invaders-tank-destroyed-in-helmand-hits-13&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Number of US-UK invaders' tank destroyed in Helmand hits 13</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 28 June 2010 01:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Sunday, June 27, six more tanks of the enemy destroyed in Musa Kala district of  Helmand through much of Sunday in addition to another 9 of the enemy tanks  destroyed prior to this which has brought the number of the US-UK invaders'  eliminated in Mujahideen attacks and bombings to 13, according to the report  from Helmand province. Also Sunday, a blast in elsewhere in Musa Kala district  of the province, killed two puppets and wounded another two.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2287:9-us-uk-invading-forces-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 US-UK invading forces' tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 June 2010 21:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 27 - About dozens of US-UK cowardly soldiers are believed to have  been killed over the past 24 hours as nine of the enemy's military tanks have  been destroyed in a series of the Mujahideen attacks and bombings amid major  operation al-Fath launched countrywide. These fatalities and losses come as the  NATO military confirmed the death of their five soldiers in the southern  Afghanistan.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/29-06-10.htm"> 9 coalition invaders killed in Helmand </a>*
<blockquote>Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in an encounter in with the coalition invaders  in near the center of Garishk district, Helmand, hit and destroyed a tank of the  enemy with rocket propelled grenade , killing 9 enemy coalitions, while a group  of the puppets, arriving at the area to back up the coalition invaders, soon  after the incident, too, came under Mujahideen attack, in which two puppets were  killed and several were wounded. Two Mujahideen were reported to have been  killed in the fighting. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/29-06-10.htm">5 British invaders killed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>A roadside bomb blast in Helmand killed five terrorist Britons and wounded  several more in Nad Ali, Helmand on Sunday (June 27). Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/29-06-10.htm"> 6 American invaders' tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, June 29, about 6 American invaders were killed or injured in traveling  in the tank in an IED blast followed by an attack by Mujahideen, while scores of  enemy invaders were killed or injured in separate bombings targeting five other  of the enemy invaders tanks in Musa Kala district of the province, according to  the report from Helmand. The report adds that five other tanks of the US  invaders have been destroyed through much of the day in Musa Kala, likely to  have killed or wounded scores of the US invaders. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2302:us-military-tank-torn-apart-in-helmand-5-american-invaders-killed-or-wounded&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US military tank torn apart in Helmand, 5 American invaders killed or wounded</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 28 June 2010 15:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, June 28 - An IED blast in Helmand's Gerishk district hit one of the US  terrorist forces tanks, leaving it ablaze and killing three invaders with  another two wounded yesterday (June 27).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2294:mujahideen-attack-kills-four-terrorists-brits-in-lashkar-gah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack kills four terrorists Brits in Lashkar Gah</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 28 June 2010 00:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
clash with the enemy invaders in near Laskar Gah, the capital of Helmand, killed  or wounded four Briton terrorists, while two the Mujahideen have taken injuries  during the 30-minute long fighting yesterday (June 26).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2293:four-british-invading-troops-killed-as-tank-blown-up-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Four British invading troops killed as tank blown up in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 28 June 2010 00:55
HELMAND, June 27 - Some four terrorists Britons were killed yesterday (June 26)  as their tank got struck by IED blast in the outskirts of Gerisk district,  whereas the dead were airlifted by the enemy helicopter.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/29-06-10.htm"> Blast in Helmand kills 3 terrorist Britons, wounds </a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, June 29, a roadside bomb in Helmand's Gerishk district killed 3 British  invaders plus wounding another 3 including their local translator as a it  detonated at a group of enemy foot soldiers. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi</blockquote>
* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June10/29-06-10.htm"> 3 American invaders killed, two injured in Marjah </a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday morning, June 29, at least 3 American invaders, while on an operation  against in Marjah, Helmand, were killed and two were injured in blast followed  by Mujahideen attack making the invaders to retreat after suffering deadliest  losses. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
* <a href="http://111.90.150.83/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2306:nato-invaders-3-struck-by-ieds-in-nimroz&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO invaders' 3 struck by IEDs in Nimroz</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 28 June 2010 15:40 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, June 28 - Three of the enemy invading forces' tanks were eliminated in  bombings in the province's Dil Aram district yesterday (June 27), without  knowing the size of losses fatalities and casualties.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jul 2010)

JUNE 2010 HIGHLIGHTS

•	Taliban statements monitored during June 2010 claimed responsibility for approximately 8 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced 4 deaths during this period.

•	Since start of Taliban statement tracking in October 2008, the Taliban has claimed an average of 14.54 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada (785 alleged by Taliban vs. 54 reported by Canada).

•	Three (3) Taliban announcements were monitored mentioning Canadian casualties in June 2010, with an average of 7.1 such reports per month since October 2008.  This compares to four (4) Taliban announcements made claiming responsibility for 38 Canadian deaths during June 2009.

Full summary here (Scribd.com).


----------

